# [Yu-Gi-Oh! OCG] Primal Origins - The Rebirth of Elder Archetypes



## Linkofone (Mar 24, 2014)

Naruto Forums actually has a large amount of Yu-Gi-Oh! players, I feel like this would be the appropriate place to post this. 



> Primal Origin is a Booster Pack in the Yu-Gi-Oh! Official Card Game (OCG). It is the eighth and final set in the OCG's 8th series, following Legacy of the Valiant and followed by The Duelist Advent. It is also the final set to be centered around the ZEXAL era.
> 
> Features
> 
> ...



*Commercial:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWZKoXFyKV8[/YOUTUBE]

Update: 4/5/14

*TCG Sneak Peek Card:*





> PRIO-EN000
> Artifact Scythe
> LIGHT
> Fairy-Type
> ...




Update: 4/13

PRIO sneak peek playmat.



It'll be fantastic.

Will be updated.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 24, 2014)

I want to know what TCG exclusives they will be putting this time. The ones from last time where alright.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 24, 2014)

More Noble Knights.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 24, 2014)

More? how do you know this? do you have a link or source? I am curious.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 24, 2014)

There is a Noble Knight facebook page.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2014)

We should have words in the next few days.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 25, 2014)

best set ever. So many decks i want to play. Too bad next format is going to be artifact engine all day, gonna be super annoying.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 25, 2014)

i miss they bones
in fact i hope the bring back all of the konami cards

ol summoned skull, Dark Magican of Kayoss and blast luster soldier


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2014)

KidTony said:


> best set ever. So many decks i want to play. Too bad next format is going to be artifact engine all day, gonna be super annoying.





Hey at least the game won't be as slow as it is right now



DeathScream said:


> i miss they bones
> in fact i hope the bring back all of the konami cards
> 
> ol summoned skull, Dark Magican of Kayoss and blast luster soldier



They did.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 26, 2014)

The only new archetype for the next set is the Artifacts apparently. Unless TCG gets some sort exclusive archetype again.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 6, 2014)

Update: *Primal Origin Sneak Preview Card has been announced.*





> PRIO-EN000
> Artifact Scythe
> LIGHT
> Fairy-Type
> ...


----------



## KidTony (Apr 7, 2014)

lol could konami be any more blatant? They just printed a to one of artifacts main weakness: ophion.

Wonder which variant will be top tier when they come out. The best is easily chronofacts, but until we get nebra disk that's not viable...once we do, tier zero format, get your anus ready.

In the mean time, lots of artifact variants are really good

-Pure (just got a lot better with scythe)
-Wind-ups (good first turn, outs to ophion, nutty hands)
-Agents (synchro acess)
-Scraps (haven't tried this myself, but heard is pretty good too)
-Traptrix engine (probably my favorite, lots of pluses, consistent rank 4 and 5 engines--gonna be nuts if bottomless comes back up to 2)


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> There is a Noble Knight facebook page.



link plz.

If it isnt too much to ask


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 7, 2014)

KidTony said:


> lol could konami be any more blatant? They just printed a to one of artifacts main weakness: ophion.
> 
> Wonder which variant will be top tier when they come out. The best is easily chronofacts, but until we get nebra disk that's not viable...once we do, tier zero format, get your anus ready.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Konami wants to promote ... I wouldn't be surprised if Ophion goes to 1 after this either.

I enjoy the Traptrix Engine the most for Artifacts. 



Suigetsu said:


> link plz.
> 
> If it isnt too much to ask



I think it is this group, i'm not too sure.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2014)

Are you in that group?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 7, 2014)

I used to be. Then I realized I didn't play Noble Knights.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2014)

xP hahahaha. That is a good answer.
I would had and I was planning to, but Medraut hype got too expensive.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 8, 2014)

Ehh, the deck wasn't as I expected ... just protecting the monster ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Ehh, the deck wasn't as I expected ... just protecting the monster ...



By attaching a crap load of stuff to it.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep exactly like that


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 9, 2014)

Arent the Utopia/Emperor Hope basically the same? but stronger to a certain degree?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 9, 2014)

?

What do you mean?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 9, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> ?
> 
> What do you mean?



You equip monsters and cards to it that prevent destruction, getting targeted etc.. once per turn.
 "I think they are called ZW or something" they


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, those things. They're annoying, but nothing Zerofyne can't handle.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Yeah, those things. They're annoying, but nothing Zerofyne can't handle.



Ah yes, it looks like Shark's sister has all the anti-meta cards hehehe.
Zerofyne also puts noble bitches in their place no?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 10, 2014)

Zerofyne is too good.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh the TCG PRIO playmat looks so sweet


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Oh the TCG PRIO playmat looks so sweet



yes, it does look awesome.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't wait ... I need to put that with my other mats.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2014)

I really cant find a proper form to primal photon dragon, it looks weird.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 15, 2014)

What about him look weird?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2014)

All the tails and stuff to the back of his arms, and legs.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 15, 2014)

Just a very masculine man-dragon.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 20, 2014)

Only 2 more weeks until sneak peek.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 23, 2014)

TCG Exclusive





> Noble Knight Brothers
> LIGHT/Warrior
> 1200/2400
> Warrior/Effect
> This card can only attack if you control exactly 3 “Noble Knight” monsters and no other monsters. When this card is Normal Summoned: You can Special Summon up to 2 “Noble Knight” monsters from your hand. You cannot Special Summon monsters for the rest of the turn, except “Noble Knight” monsters. Once per turn: You can target 3 “Noble Knight” and/or” Noble Arms” cards in your Graveyard; Shuffle all x into the Deck, then draw 1 card.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> TCG Exclusive



Well, it is a very good card. Now they just have to make Morgana and Merlin.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 25, 2014)

Morgana will look good.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh she will look Great, if you know what I am sayin 

Wathever it is, they are running out of characters, only two left.
Call me an ignorant but I dont really know who this three brothers are.

I also know that they did a Joan of Arc but she is terrible, only acts as a good beat stick, but you got other beat sticks that are simply better... Wait a sec, what am I sayin? I dont even play this guys.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol, I don't even consider Noble Knight Joan as a Noble Knight. Not Arthurian Legend.

-------------------------

New Update:





> Sylvan Princessprout
> LIGHT/Plant
> Level 1
> Effect Monster
> ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 30, 2014)

But she is a Noble Knight no? ;D

That silvan princess it's good. This silvans are definitely getting a boom! I guess it was time for the plants to be a top tier deck. Definitely I think it will put Fire fists back where they belonged from the beginning. Them only getting out because everyone else got nerfed.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 30, 2014)

Fire Fists have really good Geargia Match-ups


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 30, 2014)

E3 COUNTDOWN



Ultra


----------



## Linkofone (May 2, 2014)

Updates: 

TCG Exclusive pictures

*Noble Knights of the Round Table*



> During your End Phase: You can activate each of these effects up to once per turn, depending on the total number of "Noble Knight" cards with different names in your Graveyard and/or you control.
> ● 3 or more: Send 1 "Noble Knight" card from your Deck to the Graveyard.
> ● 6 or more: Special Summon 1 "Noble Knight" monster from your hand, then you can equip 1 "Noble Arms" Equip Spell Card from your hand to that monster.
> ● 9 or more: Target 1 "Noble Knight" monster in your Graveyard; add that target to your hand.
> ● 12: Draw 1 card.






*Avalon*



> Target 5 "Noble Knight" monsters in your Graveyard, including at least 1 "Artorigus" monster and 1 "Laundsallyn" monster; banish those targets, and if you do, destroy all cards on the field.






*Vampire Vamp*



> Once per turn, when this card or a "Vampire" monster is Normal Summoned to your side of the field: You can target 1 face-up monster your opponent controls, whose ATK is higher than this card's; equip it to this card. This card gains ATK equal to the combined original ATK of the monsters equipped to it by this effect. When this card is sent to the Graveyard, while equipped with a card by this effect: Special Summon this card from the Graveyard.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 3, 2014)

Support for evols, dark worlds, monarchs, konami stop it you are getting me all bot and bothered


----------



## Linkofone (May 3, 2014)

Unlike previous supports, these supports are actually good.


----------



## Lortastic (May 3, 2014)

Ever since Lord of the Tachyon Galaxy, the artwork seems to have gotten a lot more mature, and awesome.


----------



## Linkofone (May 3, 2014)

Yeah, some of them shifted to more MTGish artwork.


----------



## Linkofone (May 5, 2014)

Final Update:

Rarities of all cards.


----------

